# North Carolina - Triangle Area?



## Kam2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe this has already been posted but I just wanted to check and see if there are any groups in Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill area?


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

I am now living near/not far from this area. Anyone else?


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

I live in this area as well.
Although I have never worked up the courage to join, there are two groups I know of in this area (both through meetup.com):
http://www.meetup.com/The-Raleigh-Shyness-Social-Anxiety-and-Depression-Group/
http://www.meetup.com/Triangle-Social-Anxiety-Group/


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

If you go, let me/us know if the groups are worth it.


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

i may have to check these out too.


----------



## Kam2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey! I'm glad to see there's some others out there in my area...I have seen the groups on meetup but scared to go by myself (surprise surprise - anxiety of being alone in a social situation). 
I really think I need to get into a group with others going through similar situations - let me know if any of you are interested in going to a meeting and I'd be happy to meet you there!


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Perhaps we could do a smaller get together. It might be easier to actually attend. Although, I have no idea what we would do.


----------



## Kam2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

That might be a good idea...I guess we could just get together and share stories, or talk about what we might want out of the group. 
If others are interested, I'd be happy to try and organize something in a central location!


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

i would be up for meeting too!


----------



## Kam2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

firedancer - i think i added you to my facebook! 

Anway, all, I am going to look into trying to set up a meetup or something since it sounds like people may be interested...


----------



## Cecelia (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, I live like 15 minutes from Raleigh.


----------



## Kam2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Cecelia - let me know if you ever wanna meetup or talk! I think it awlays helps when you have people who understand what you're dealing with


----------



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm in the Raleigh area. I also just joined the 2 meetup groups that mazer posted. Has anyone ever attended an event with either group?


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I am also in the raleigh nc area, originally from Albany NY but moved here 5 years ago.. Check out this website http://www.meetup.com/The-Raleigh-Shyness-Social-Anxiety-and-Depression-Group/ ... I think they are trying to get a group together. I haven't check on it in awhile but figured you might be into it too There are other groups too if you have other issues as well. _


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

mazer said:


> I live in this area as well.
> Although I have never worked up the courage to join, there are two groups I know of in this area (both through meetup.com):
> http://www.meetup.com/The-Raleigh-Shyness-Social-Anxiety-and-Depression-Group/
> http://www.meetup.com/Triangle-Social-Anxiety-Group/


_oppps looks like you already posted! my bad.. but yea i havent had the courage either_


----------



## auromed (May 3, 2010)

I'm in the area too... I've joined those meetup groups, but always have "been busy" when a meeting would come up. I'm going to try to make one of the next ones, I'll try to post when I'm going to go, and maybe a couple of us can attend together.


----------



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

As I've been browsing the groups, I've noticed that the people attending the events are not really in my age range (20-30). I know age shouldn't matter, but I was hoping to find people my age.


----------



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone interested in potentially meeting up at some point? Maybe we could get to know each other a little online (via this site, instant messenger, email, etc.), then arrange a small meet up sometime in the future. You can PM me for my AIM s/n.


----------



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone a member of the Triangle Social Anxiety Group on meetup.com? A meetup is planned for this Friday at Barnes & Noble. I think I'm going. Anyone else going?


----------



## auromed (May 3, 2010)

I am a member, although to be honest I haven't gone to any meetings. I did see the meeting on friday, and think I am going to try to go, if I get out of work on time.


----------



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

Just wanted to share my experience: I finally found the courage to attend one of the local social anxiety groups on meetup.com. I've actually attended 2 meetups so far, and looking forward to many more. The group I attended is very supportive. It's a comfortable environment for people with SA.


----------

